# Neue Maschinenrichtlinie + Übersetzung Display in alle EU Landessprachen



## binaer1 (6 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage in Beziehung zur neuen Maschinenrichtlinie.
Unser Doku-Spezialist sagt, wegen der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie muss, vor allen Dingen bei sicherheitsrelevanten Dingen, die Übersetzung des Displays bei Ausfuhr in EU-Länder in dieselbe Landessprache übersetzt werden.
Nur ist das jedesmal eine Riesen-Arbeit.

Vielleicht weiss hier jemand, was nun Sicherheitsrelevant ist und ob und was da konkret verlangt wird?

Ich wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2009)

Soviel ich weiß muss die Betriebsanleitung in Landessprache ausgeliefert werden. Das kann doch nur zur folge haben das auch die Displays in Landessprache sind.

gruß helmut


----------



## jabba (6 Juni 2009)

Wenn Ihr die Maschine baut und als Hersteller direkt in ein EU Land exportiert muss die komplett Bedienungsanleitung, Bedienung und Dokumentation in Landessprache sein.


----------



## binaer1 (6 Juni 2009)

*externe Maschinen im Verbund: Maschinendisplays*

Wir stellen viele Fremdmaschinen zu unseren Maschinen (Linie) zusammen.
Diese Modulbauweise ermöglicht es, je nach Produkt diese wie gewünscht durcheinander zu würfeln, je nach Bedarf. Diese Maschinen laufen auch als Einzelmaschinen und im Verbund.

Sind wir als Verkäufer von den Einzelmaschinen beim Zusammenstellen externer Maschinen dazu verpflichtet, das auch diese in der Landessprache sind? Einige sind nur zweisprachig (Display).... die Bedienungsanleitung jedoch in der jeweiligen Landessprache


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr die Maschinen als Linie zusammenstellt, müsst ihr die Konformitätserklärung für die ganze Linie machen.
Das hat auch zur folge das die Doku passen muß.


----------



## binaer1 (6 Juni 2009)

*Einzelmaschinen*

Danke für die Antwort,

würde das dann aber auch heissen,
wenn ich die als Einzelmaschinen verkaufe (mit Option Zusammenstellung),
muss für jede Maschine einzelnd ein Konformitätserklärung zugrunde liegen.
Wer wäre dann verantwortlich, der Hersteller der externen Maschine oder der Verkäufer?

In 2009 (oder älter) hergestellte und 2010 verkaufte Maschinen-> muss hier auch die Konformitätserklärung (neu) abgegeben werden?


----------

